# z 5500 speakers help please



## deepakd (Sep 13, 2005)

hi folks,

i just bought logitech z 5500 speakers coupled with creative audigy 2zs.
i have connected the speakers to sound card as per the manual with red wire in red jack and so on. all the wire are logically in their place. but when i run speaker calibration. it says that the wire are swapped. sound from the woofer in not as it is supposed to be. my sony hi fi sounds better.
over all the sound is not at all good.
i know there is an issue but can't figure out what.

more over what is a toslink cable and sp\dif cable? pls give prices

please help

regards 2 all


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 17, 2005)

deepkd

Hey PAL,HOw Much Did the Speakers cost.....i.e z5500 ones & where from did u Purchase


I myself is very interested in this speaker set(particularly was thinking it 2 use on dual purpose of Making it a part of myLiving room Home Theatre pack with My Philips DVD Player & also in the PC Audio-setup,aftr reading the Sep Chip review),but Now very confused all About it(LT Z5500 myself ,particularly,when already I h've got a Sony HIFI 3500  watts audio System in my Booty(which anyway sounds VERY good)

My Vendor is offering them for 23500/24000 .So r they REALLY worth it(Price Vs Performaance) & so should i really GO FOR IT?

Will be Very Thankful if u share ur prsnl feedbacks & advises.Thanks!


----------



## deepakd (Sep 17, 2005)

i got the speaker from rashi @ 23000.

well speakers are top notch. no doubt. and moreover u get dolby and dts hardware decoding in that money. fair enough.

but the issue is that your sound card should gel with speakers . i mean equally good.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2005)

Mate, are you sure you tried all the settings? I mean on the speaker control panel, via your computer, etc.? If the sub still sounds bad, try re-installing your sound card. I too had a similar problem when my Logitech Z-2300 had no subwoofer output. Reinstaliing my Audigy 2 ZS card helped and they've been working really well since then. Play around with the settings...something should work!!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 18, 2005)

Will they perform perfectly/suitably as a Home theatre Pack  with a philips 5.1 DVD Player setup in my LIVING?FRont Room???

or should I go for a Dedeciated Home Theatre Package from top-notch co's like Onkyo,Yamaha,etc(thouh they should certainly COST MORE ) in the whole 5.1 speaker package for Home-Theatre in ,for the Living Room.

* Mentally,Speakers meant primarily for PC's ,brings up thoughts of compromised quality,with low Power & Less Durability/Life-Time,In 1 SINGLE WORD,THEY (PC Speakers>Generic) recollect SOMETHING, that is CHEAP!
(So, Now With the Z5500 by ur side,r u having the same feeeling???  ///  OR-just the opposite-THE HIGH RUSH OF UR PUMPED UP ADRELINE???)

What's Your opinion deepak?

I SURELY NEED AN HONEST ANSWER!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2005)

I too have bought the Z5500 system, albeit for a much higher price. Anyway, price apart, I haven't connected the system yet, waiting for my PC to be repaired.

Now, as the main post of this thread asks, what the hell are these coax things and where would one get them? No one seems to have answered this question properly...


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Deppak D.........
PLZ,PLZ answer my Query,I am anxiously waiting for YOUR VERY FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE ANSWER,trusting upon which i would Order an Z5500 myself.

So,once again.......plz plz ,,hurry up 2 answer ASAP
I Need Real feedbacks HONESTLY!!


----------



## deepakd (Sep 21, 2005)

well i tried all the setting on the control panel. even reinstalled my sound card twice, tried it on my on board 7.1 sound card. but in vain. my z5500 didn't behave like a z5500. it didn't pump up my heart beat leave alone the adrenaline. I AM A BIIIIIIIIIIITTTTT DISAPPOINTED.

i think it was some manufacturing defect. but now i have returned it and opted for creative thx megaworks 550. i am waiting for them to arrive .

as for u techguru, here is my advice.
if you want to buy gold go to a goldsmith not a blacksmith, now if i want to buy mouse or keybroad i shall not look towards creative even if they make them but i will go for logitech becoz its in their blood to make good mouse and kb. and when it comes to speakers and sound cards  creative is dedicated to sound. 

my prievous exp with creative inspire was very good so i thnk i shouldn't have switched brands. 

so go creative or if u can procure from abroad get klipsch promedia ultra 5.1 and u thank me later.  

even megaworks if setup wisely will give any hometheatre system( except bose ) run for its money.  if u have the money to spare go for a dedicated sys  or my advice don't buy a  dedicated sys .  and save the money for some thing more valuable.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder why CHIP would give the Logitech system the best performance award. and I wonder why all those reviews at amazon support the logitech system instead of that of creative.....I just wonder.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2005)

Because Logitech makes better high-end systems as compared to Creative. I don't know what issue deepakd had, but I own the Logitech Z-2300 (200W THX certified 2.1 set) and they work absoutely fine. My roomie has the Logitech Z-680 speakers which were replaced by the Z-5500 speakers. They are 505W THX certified too. And from personal experience, both sets are amazing.


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 24, 2005)

Agree wid Nemesis hav heard both creative mega works and logitech Z-5500 and creative is no where near it,logitech was far betta.really not able to understand wat went wrong.if der was sumthin wrong u shud hav asked for a replacment instead of going for creative.logitech sale abroad is double dat of creative and u can c da reviews in tomshardware not a single person complained infact gav 5 out of 5.


----------



## Delpiero (Sep 24, 2005)

Logitech Z5500 are better than creative megaworks . The latter has slightly cheap components(sound quality is good though). It's just a case of an odd defective system other than that logitech are top quality speakers. Z5500 is one of the best 5.1 speakers out there.


----------



## suave_guy (Sep 27, 2005)

i dont think logitech make top quality speakers....no doubt that they make very powerful and efficient speakers but i'll not call them excellent or top notch speakers...

logitech speakers basically is all about bass and more bass...they make very powerful subwoofers which are capable of producing tons of bass but that doesnt means that its a good thing....the most imp. thing for any subwoofer is that how a note is produced and even more imp. is that how this note ends and blends with the midrange sound frequencies......sadly this is where logitech still has some work to do......the end result is that the bass from logitech subwoofers is not very uniform and also affects the performance of mid range sound sometimes......this is why subwoofers from klipsch, bose, pro acoustics, pro fx, and altec lansing(with its new range of 2.1 speakers) is anyday better then logitech in terms of producing QUALITY & REFINED bass if not the amount of bass...

excellent speakers are those which can produce perfect blend of all sound frequencies...i.e. treble(high range frequencies), mid range frequencies and low range frequencies(bass).....but the truth is that logitech is slightly amateurish when it comes to this factor....but logitech will improve coz its stiill new in audio market....

thus i can only conclude that logitech makes very good speakers but calling them excellent or top quality is still not appropriate...

they also need to use neodynium magnets more efficiently to enhance their mid range performance so that it can match the sheer power of the subwoofer they make....

ENjoy...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 27, 2005)

I must say that I don't listen to music at high volumes so the sheer power of the sub doesn't come into play. And even though I listen at soft volumes, the 'notes' are reproduced as I would like them to sound. I heard the Megaworks system which the dealer had at his office, there is surely no depth in the bass. And what on earth is wrong with the midrange and tweeters? They sound as perfect as ever. Crystal clear is the word(s)

I love this system.


----------



## suave_guy (Sep 27, 2005)

the answer is very simple....

go n listen to the likes of klipsch promedia ultra or bose lifestyle or pro fx series or pro acoustics or altec MX series and many other premium audio brands and then listen to logitech speakers again....

and then u'll realize the difference b/w excellent quality speakers and very good quality speakers....

i admit that the brands i've mentioned above are expensive but thats coz they have excellent quality....they are the brands which are capable of producing sound which we call as perfectly PERFECT...

and for god sake guys plz stop comparing logitech speakers with creative and if u do then plz dont call logitech as EXCELLENT brand just coz it can beat creative.....

logitech is still new into audio manufacturing...7-8 yrs old experience is not good enough to be top notch or excellent or perfect

ENjoy....


----------



## chits (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi Guys ...
I we haev to vote speakers which one is better

Logitech Z5500

or
Creative THX 5.1 550
Creative G550 Progamer
Which one do u guys rate high???

i need i wanna purchase one


----------



## goobimama (Oct 5, 2005)

My vote goes for the Logitech Z5500...I mean, i wouldn't vote for the creative after buying the logitech would I??? So I guess my vote doesn't count.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2005)

I agree with you suave that brands like Klipsch and Altec make top notch speakers. But everyone has different sound preferences. As you very well know, I'm a great fan of heavy bass. Since most of my music is Rock and Dance, the bass breathes new life into the music. Not everyone bothers about notes being produced perfectly as long as the entire package gives you the kind of sound you want. Logitech may not be as good as Klipsch or Altec in overall quality, but I feel that the latter brands lack the punch that Logitech puts in it's subs. Logitechs are not everyone, especially not for those who crave perfection in sound reproduction. Besides, the main idea here is that Logitech is much better than Creative.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 7, 2005)

Okay, small problem. I have a Creative soundBlaster Audigy 2ZS and I want to connect it using an optical cable to my Z5500. Now I have located an optical cable on eBay.in and I don't know if that is the right one...

*cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5816813471&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ::1#ebayphotohosting

I mean, in the manual for the soundcard, there is some thing called Miniplug to RCA on one side and miniplug to DIN cable...what the hell to do?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 7, 2005)

The cable seems to all right. Which model/version of the Audigy 2 ZS do you have? Maybe we can look up online manuals or something to get information about its optical connection.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 7, 2005)

I went to the creative site and it shows the exact same model that I have:::
*www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=204&product=4915

Don't know whether i should buy it or not...


----------

